# BBC Young Musician of the Year 2016



## DavidA

Just watched the piano competition. Anyone agree with me that the standard was absolutely incredible and that separating the performances of these young people must have given the jury a headache?


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Just watched the piano competition. Anyone agree with me that the standard was absolutely incredible and that separating the performances of these young people must have given the jury a headache?


I didn't know it was on David.
BBC 4 guess?


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> I didn't know it was on David.
> BBC 4 guess?


Yes. You can see performances
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b076ntq1/bbc-young-musician-2016-1-keyboard-final


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Yes. You can see performances
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b076ntq1/bbc-young-musician-2016-1-keyboard-final


Thanks David but I player doesn't work outside the U.K.
I do have BBC 4 on my T.V


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Thanks David but I player doesn't work outside the U.K.
> I do have BBC 4 on my T.V


Friday evenings at 1930 BST


----------



## Headphone Hermit

DavidA said:


> Just watched the piano competition. Anyone agree with me that the standard was absolutely incredible and that separating the performances of these young people must have given the jury a headache?


Yes, astonishing talents were displayed last night. They were magnificent and some will surely develop into really great names as time goes on


----------



## DavidA

Headphone Hermit said:


> Yes, astonishing talents were displayed last night. They were magnificent and some will surely develop into really great names as time goes on


Each has the ability to have a career as a concert pianist. Astonishing at the talent around!


----------

